# did it!



## skunkskunk (Apr 28, 2009)

literally have 1min & 44 secs to type this.

left.
out for two weeks now.

i got "w/e its obviously whats important tou you" from fam.

boots boots mud woods.

in ohio.

so happy i could puke.
everything is working

ok juss wanted to say it.
seeya


----------



## jove (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to ya! :cheers:


----------



## macks (Apr 28, 2009)

congrats, have a blast!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 29, 2009)

Living free, are ya? _RIGHT ON!_
Gotta do what you gotta do!
(Watch your back, stay smart - and sober doesn't hurt.)
*Take care, best wishes!!!*


----------



## Rise 609 (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad to see your doing well. Get in touch sometime soon as i'll be over our direction in the next week or two.


----------



## mkirby (May 4, 2009)

Awesome. Wish I was there with ya!


----------

